# Bill Bixby vs Ed Norton vs Eric Bana



## Glued (Apr 6, 2012)

*Bill Bixby vs Ed Norton vs Eric Bana vs Mark Ruffalo*

Which actor nailed the character of Bruce Banner the best.

Mark Ruffalo has been left out because we won't see him until avengers comes out.

EDIT: Add Ruffalo to the list


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2012)

ed norton. he played him like the heroic nerd i'd expect banner to be.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

Bixby, because nostalgia.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Whoever had the best Thunderclap deserves to be the true victor of this competition among angry gentlemen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to give it to Norton i really do

 but i gotta go with to bixby he really nailed the tragedy and look of the character


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm usually not one for all out Angst;however, when Bixby played Banner I genuinely felt a sadness for the character. I just wanted to give the man a big hug all the time. He was a super nice guy who doesn't afraid of anything. (Except himself.)


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bill Bixby, I mean does anyone come close to him? Not really...


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 6, 2012)

Bixby, then maybe Norton.

I'm actually quite pissed Norton isn't in Avengers apparently.


----------



## Gum (Apr 7, 2012)

I like Norton, and am sad he's not in the avengers movie, but I'm gonna give this to Bixby.
Who is really gonna vote Bana?  Nobody.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

Lets add Mark Ruffalo to the list.


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2012)

Ruffalo was closest to comic book Banner IMO.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2012)

Ruffalo for sure but i do love Norton's job as Banner.


----------



## The Big G (May 4, 2012)

As much as I liked Ed's portrayal, Mark was phenomenal


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2012)

In order of who I think was the best;

# Banner
1. Mark Ruffalo
2. Edward Norton
3. Eric Bana
4. Bill Bixby

# Hulk
1. Avengers
2. Hulk 2003
3. Hulk 2008
4. Incredible Hulk


----------

